#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  how to schedule recurring email reminder

## macnabong

How can i schedule a recurring email.

let say:

I have an email  which i want to send twice a week every tuesday and friday to some people as reminder.


thanks in advance!

----------


## skatonni

Try this. http://www.vboffice.net/sample.html?...0&cmd=showitem




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


You will need separate tasks for each day scheduled weekly.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

